
Node v0.2.4 - nodejs released - tswicegood
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/73cb91655214b83a
======
Mongoose
Not to mention Node v0.3.0:

[http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/2...](http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/2d5eb964acba01c)

------
eddanger
Node 0.2.3 I hardly knew ya. So far, my few days programming with node have
been great. I've delved into Express (a micro Ruby Sintra like framework), and
socket.io for real-time goodness. Everything is clean and works like a charm.
I have a lot more ahead of me, so bring it on!

------
rbranson
This is a very important update. Everyone running 0.2+ should update
immediately. When previous versions of node.js ran out of file descriptors, it
holds them open and hangs, effectively killing it's ability receive any more
connections until the process is restarted.

